
Node.js TypeScript #7. Creating a server and receiving requests - mwanago
https://wanago.io/2019/03/25/node-js-typescript-7-creating-a-server-and-receiving-requests/
======
craftoman
Kudos, writing server apps in pure Node.js for simple things in this Express
era is considered old but IMO it's the right choice. Pure Node.js http server
is 10x times faster than an Express server app these days.

